# Plasti dip project`s



## marcus410 (Aug 29, 2011)

I found out about this on another forum and would like to pass the info along.Plasti dip which is available in a spray can be used for many things.A lot of people are painting rims,grill`s ect.I did my wheels,grill and fuel door on my suv,but know you all could find many more uses for it.There are lots of videos on you-tube for helpful tips on application.You spray it on thick,it doesn't chip like paint and adhere`s to anything.If you do need to take it off it come`s off in big sheets kinda like vinyl.Enjoy! and post photo`s of what you do with it.


----------



## rsmith335 (Jun 2, 2010)

Does it work on wives/wemen?


----------



## marcus410 (Aug 29, 2011)

rsmith335 said:


> Does it work on wives/women?


You could have you very own cat-women lol


----------



## farmertim (Dec 1, 2010)

but in that case you gotta take it off with your teeth


----------

